# New owner here!....



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

Is there room for a 53 year old with a new 2012 Beetle Turbo in here? Metallic gray or whatever is called, black interior with leather and all the extras and 6 MT. Previous was a 2011 GTI Autobahn, 6 MT. Not new to VW at all, VW owner for about 30 years.
Will post pics later on tonight.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Of course!
Would love to see the new ride


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Genuino, welcome and looking forward to seeing your photos. Oh, your just a youngster  i was teenager when you were born.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome, genuino. 

I'm almost 10 months into owning mine and I'm as excited to drive it each day as I was on Day 1. 

It has surprising "pep" right out of the box but as many here will attest to, if your budget allows for some performance upgrades they take it to an entirely different level of fun. 


Plus, even after 10 months of ownership I still get stopped 2-3 times/week by strangers who are curious about it and the added performance upgrades just WOWS people.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

congrats!!! 

Good to see "older" folks still driving GTIs and Beetles. It shows you're still young at heart, which is a good thing. I get depressed when my friends buy sedans because they think it's a "mature" thing to do.... and hatch-backs are for college kids and a Beetle is not a car.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You will be expected to become a 'blood brother' with another Beetle owner but not until
a few weeks from now. If you want to do it the right way, properly controlled bleeding 
procedure with no mishaps, it's best to have 'The Cadenza Man' make a visit to you since
he is expert at conducting the transfer of human blood between individuals. Ferdie Porsche
did include this proper procedure in his original manual that was included in the '1st Beetle'
going back to 1938 and, to the best of my knowledge, 'The Cadenza Man' is the only one
who has an actual copy. I believe there is a photo in the Duesseldorf Automobile Museum 
showing Ferdie Porsche and Hitler becoming 'blood brothers' next to the first Beetle that
came 'off the line'. It's considered to be a 'mano-to-mano' thing and just continued to be
done from then on.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome from another from Georgia. Mine is also Platinum Grey Metallic with black interior. Awesome little car. Did an APR Stag I tune and cold air induction kit to mine. Drives like a " bat out of hell". Also added stripes and turbo badging.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Welcome to our cult!

ps I'm 44 lol


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the classification "Cult" 

Thanks guys!......today I'll wash it for the first time and pics by tomorrow. Happy to see older guys here, in a good way that is, hey Carbon Steel!
Cbugrun, another from GA, where abouts? I'm by Winston. I'm thinking on the Stage 1 plus air intake, but heard of a few ECM burnt because of that, not sure when I'll do it, maybe when I get re-assurance that it will be ok.
Yes, blood brothers!


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

*Iphone pics*



















And of course, my wife drives one too! His and Hers


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase...looks like you did the same thing I did. Went to buy a car and left with two. I love my wifes bagged beetle, but I love my gti too much to get rid of it.


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> Congrats on the purchase...looks like you did the same thing I did. Went to buy a car and left with two. I love my wifes bagged beetle, but I love my gti too much to get rid of it.


Thanks!.....I got rid of my 2011 GTI Autobahn 6MT for the beetle for a reason, the seats. My leg and hip issues after wrecking my bike (4 fractures) was giving problems with the bucket seats, too constricted for long trips, almost like only one position, not good for me. Of course I miss the GTI like nothing else, but don't want to live with pain pills the rest of my life, very comfortable right now with the bug.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

genuino said:


> I like the classification "Cult"
> 
> Thanks guys!......today I'll wash it for the first time and pics by tomorrow. Happy to see older guys here, in a good way that is, hey Carbon Steel!
> Cbugrun, another from GA, where abouts? I'm by Winston. I'm thinking on the Stage 1 plus air intake, but heard of a few ECM burnt because of that, not sure when I'll do it, maybe when I get re-assurance that it will be ok.
> Yes, blood brothers!


Hey genuino I live in Dacula and have had absolutely no issues with the APR Stage I tune plus air intake. My Volkswagen dealer, Gunther, recommended doing the APR tune. Their dealership in Ft. Lauderdale is an APR authorized dealer and they have been using their product for years with excellent results. The horsepower and torque gains are amazing and my Turbo runs like a top. I have been chipping my cars for years and have never had a problem so my recommendation would be to go for it. BTW where is Winston?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice cars, easier to get in and out of, smooth ride, fit, finish, interior and exterior styling. Two of them, and a nice garage to keep them in, the best of luck with both of them. I know you see and feel the comfort level that has been engineered into this version of the beetle, and nice to have the performance when needed. We booth really like it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

genuino said:


> I like the classification "Cult"
> 
> Thanks guys!......today I'll wash it for the first time and pics by tomorrow. Happy to see older guys here, in a good way that is, hey Carbon Steel!
> Cbugrun, another from GA, where abouts? I'm by Winston. I'm thinking on the Stage 1 plus air intake, but heard of a few ECM burnt because of that, not sure when I'll do it, maybe when I get re-assurance that it will be ok.
> Yes, blood brothers!


Take note that upon getting the Stage 1 ECU upgrade, not only will your hp go up 20% (to 250+),
but your torque will go from 207 to 297 and this is where the OEM clutch could have problems
since it is not rated for that level of torque. You may therefore want to look into clutch upgrades
to Stage 1 or higher. A Stage 2 'Daily' upgrade will allow you to handle up to 400 ft/lbs of torque
and I believe the Stage 1's I've read about cover you up to about 350. Since I am at Stage 2 with
regard to all components added and will be going to an upgraded K04 Turbo, I intend on going
up to a Stage 2 'Daily' since I don't track the car and only get involved with spirited street driving.
The K04 needs a clutch that can handle 380 ft./lbs of torque.


----------



## GigiH (Oct 26, 2012)

*Love it!*

I'm patiently waiting delivery of my 2013 Candy White turbo Beetle with all the bells and whistles...I can't wait!! Love yours! eace:

BTW, I'm 53 as well, so I guess these whippersnappers will just have to make room for us "old folks"....HAH!!:laugh:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome & Congrats!


----------



## Fenderbug (Nov 9, 2012)

*New from Mexico*

Hi,
Today I got my new Bug.. is the fender turbo edition! it looks awesome and it sounds better!
Some pictures soon!


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

genuino said:


> And of course, my wife drives one too! His and Hers


 
Welcome & Nice!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Welcome and congratulations you love it, I know I do (same exact car but dsg). I followed the same route - planned to buy one then ended up down an .:R32 and up another 2012 turbo Beetle. As many have mentioned tuning it will unleash an entirely new level of fun if you're so inclined. The pull at freeway speed when passing trucks etc is kinda crazy!


----------

